# 2012 Ohio Regional NAPgA Packgoat Rendezvous



## cryptobrian (Apr 26, 2012)

Online Registration for the 2012 Ohio Regional Packgoat Rendezvous is now open!

The 2012 Ohio Regional Packgoat Rendezvous is scheduled for June 22nd through June 24th. The event will take place in western Pennsylvania this year at Ohiopyle State Park. Sponsored by the North American Packgoat Association, there will be plenty of activities including hiking, a silent auction to benefit the NAPgA, and of course time to explore, make new friends and catch up with old friends.

Pre-registration and an opportunity to purchase event T-shirts is open now through May 21st via the event website:

http://www.packgoatrendezvous.com/

Secure payments accepted via Paypal.

[attachment=0:3c3r4c87]tshirtmockup.jpg[/attachment:3c3r4c87]


----------

